# G7X MkII - Battery drain when switched off



## Joatamos (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi
Recently expanded our Canon collection with the G7X MkII, mostly used by my better-half.

However the little beast is suffering from massive battery drain when switched off - from 100% to dead in a matter of days. 
Anyone else suffered with this?? Any suggestions?? 

Thx
Steve


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: G5X MkII - Battery drain when switched off*

Its likely a issue with the GPS continuing to run, make sure its set to power off when the camera does, some of the new models have a option to leave GPS running.


----------



## Joatamos (Feb 17, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its likely a issue with the GPS continuing to run, make sure its set to power off when the camera does, some of the new models have a option to leave GPS running.



Thx Mt Spokane.... However, a mis-type / bad memory from me; we have the G7X MkII (not the G5 : ).... so there is no on camera GPS..
Any other suggests???


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 17, 2017)

How many shots are taken, or is this a few days when turned off/on standby?

Is the WiFi activated? There has been some internet chatter that even if the camera is in standby mode, and the wifi button is pressed by something in the bag it may try to connect to a non-existent network. Try deactivating the WiFi option completely if you can.
Also, sometimes batteries take a few chargings to get up to full efficiency. Even in storage batteries can run down (thought they are getting better) so if the battery has been on the shelf in the store for a while it just needs to be conditioned by a few recharge cycles.


----------



## Joatamos (Feb 25, 2017)

Think we've ID'd the problem. Using the Canon case specific for the G7X MkII, the fit is quite snug. Pushing the camera into the case, if one is not careful, one can accidentally press the recessed WiFi button on the end which activates the camera even though the power is off. 
I don't believe this times-out either.....

So, logging a support ticket to Canon for a firmware update to have the option to completely disable that button...!!! 

Other than this issue, great little camera for when you don't want or need the big kit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 25, 2017)

There are definitely good reason for being able to completely power down a camera, or car, for that matter. With both, the only option is to disconnect the battery. My truck was snowed in for 6 weeks this winter, the almost new battery had run down from the slow but steady current used to keep electronics alive. I recharged it, and since I do not drive it in the snow, I started it up and let it charge for a while after two weeks. I have snow tires for it, its just something I never bothered with this winter, and then came the snow, and more snow, and it kept on, but we had a thaw and a lot of rain last week, so we are down to a foot on the ground now. We are getting light snow, but not the serious stuff. I really pity those on the east coast, they had it worse than me. I have a tractor with a loader on the front and blade on the rear, so my 1/4 mile driveway is kept clean. Its difficult to find a place to stack all that snow.


----------

